# Do they take a motorhome to Denmark?



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

We have friends with a Bessacar who are moving to Copenhagen next January for 3 yrs and they aren't sure if they should take the mhome with them or sell it here. Does anyone know how motorhomefriendly Denmark maybe ? Jane


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm sure it's very MH friendly there, with Germany being next door! The problem might be with a RHD and UK set up, what market there would be there? If they want to sell, I would say do it here.


----------



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Think I've misled you there. They were thinking of either selling it here in the Autumn or taking it with them and using it to go exploring at weekends and holidays.It is RHD so that would be a minor inconvenience I suppose. Jane


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*its the tax...*

You need to look at the import tax. When you have done that I think the answer will be obvious! (unless it is quite old)

Grant


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You need to ensure that the MH is suitable for sub zero temperatures. Models with underslung water tanks and the like are not a lot of good in Denmark in the winter.
C.


----------



## oldhenry (Dec 29, 2008)

Denmark is a great base for visiting Sweden/Norway by bridge now , and of course Germany. You could do with a decent size vehicle to get the 'supplies' from Germany as the Scandinavians charge rather for alcohol.
Won't take long to run out of places to visit in Denmark though :? 
Very civilised country - I found.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi
The Trouble with being in Copenhagen is that to go anywhere from there by vehicle you have to either get the ferry (to Sweden and Germany) or the Toll Bridge to get the the other parts of Denmark and Germany. Other than that Europe is your oyster. 
Sonja


----------

